# Journey to SHARES at United



## jis (Aug 28, 2022)

Since elsewhere we have been discussing CRS system in the context of Amtrak I thought some might find this thread at Flyer Talk on United’s transition to SHARES interesting. Lot of history and issues discussed by very knowledgeable people. 






Is SHARES a better system now vs years ago? - FlyerTalk Forums


United Airlines | MileagePlus - Is SHARES a better system now vs years ago? - Hi Folks: As an oringial UA 1K (pre merger), I remember the days of 2011 / 2012 post merger when systems were a mess. One of the biggest things that us "UA-folk" had to get used to post merger was the use of CO's "SHARES"



www.flyertalk.com


----------

